# Hi just wondering where everyone is from



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hi just wondering where everyone is from. I'm in England - Dunstable in Bedfordshire to be exact. Its near London if that helps. Any more teens in uk near me?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, i am from Richmond in South West London. But you knew that already


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Im from Kent but you know that already as well LOL


----------



## E2horsecrzy4u (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey I'm from Illinois in the USA! I live about an hour or 2 away from chicago.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

im in san francisco california, i live two blocks from robin williams and sharon stone, and steven from third eye blind. lucky me!


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Im From Dorset in England


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Anyone else from Australia?


----------



## Gym Gal (Oct 31, 2003)

Im from sydney australia


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi Gym Gal, im from Tasmania


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm from Brisbane, Australia







Message anytime if you want to chat!Polly


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

cool! i used to live near there, on the Gold Coast


----------



## reezyluv (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey i'm from the U.S Washington to be more specific


----------



## Gemlewis (Nov 24, 2003)

hey guys im from Durham england...its near Newcastle upon tyne...no one ever knows where that is unless u live in england! lolp.s this bord is so great!


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

formerly of philadelphia, pennsylvania...now in cincinnati, ohio.


----------

